# CM Punk and the UFC



## CNida (Dec 20, 2014)

So, it's kinda old news by now, but I see that it hasn't been mentioned or brought up here and I thought it might be a good topic to converse on here.

Thoughts? Opinions?

It's quite clear, at least to me, that this is an attempt to draw some of the fanbase over from the WWE. I don't see how it could be anything else but that.

Dana recently said he is just giving CM Punk a chance to live out his dream. I say that's a bull**** justification.

If I called up Dana and told him it was my dream to fight in the UFC because I am too old to fight my way up from the minor leagues? He would scoff and hang up.

I won't say he doesn't stand a chance. If they give him someone of similar experience, then it might make for a campy spectacle if nothing else.

That said, I am not upset. Do I think it threatens the legitimacy of the sport? Eh, yeah. But it's hardly the first time something like this has happened. I think bringing over the likes of James Toney was just as bad, if not worse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2014)

It is a spectacle and attempt to steal fan base or cross over fans and nothing more.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 20, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It is a spectacle and attempt to steal fan base or cross over fans and nothing more.


Agree on it's a spectacle and I even understand attempting to increase the fan base. It's all about making money. But this, I strongly feel, is an insult to the fighters who have worked to develop their skills and earned their opportunity by fighting and winning. The UFC isn't about who are the best fighters but about selling tickets and ppv. The antics being used in the pre-fight interviews and weigh-ins are right out of the WWE playbook to drive immature testosterone filled armchair fighters to pay to watch. I love mma as a sport, a legitimate martial sport with contestants who have trained and honed their skills. Not a farce filled wantabe show. Nothing against CM Punk as an athlete and even as someone who will work hard to be ready for his mma debut but go earn the opportunity by winning a few real contests first.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2014)

I absolutely agree.  He should have to work his way up like anyone else and if he is good enough then great.  This way does cheapen the sport by giving him a shot without the necessary background that should be a requirement.  I am certain that whomever he fights will not want to lose to a professional wrestler cross over.  So CM Punk better bring it!


----------



## drop bear (Dec 20, 2014)

What's his background?

i know he is a pro wrestler but then so was brock lesner. Does cm punk have legitimate skills?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2014)

According to Wikipedia he has no amature wrestling background but does have some previous kempo training and bjj training. (though it die not list how much, etc.)  

Dana White had this to say:
UFC President Dana White mentioned that while he "can definitely sell some pay-per-views", that was not the sole motivation for it.[267] On Brooks' future longevity in UFC, White said: "He could be one and done, or he could have a career here. I don't know. We'll see."[267]


----------



## CNida (Dec 20, 2014)

drop bear said:


> What's his background?
> 
> i know he is a pro wrestler but then so was brock lesner. Does cm punk have legitimate skills?



He has been training with one of the Gracie's for a few years, but only as a hobby. And, if the videos I have seen are any indication, he is still a white belt.

I think, though, that I heard him say once that he didn't want to advance to next belt until he felt he was ready. Either way he is still a fledgling to the grappling, and has all but confessed to a complete lack of a standup game.

The one thing he does have that a lot of fledgling fighters don't? Time and money. A lot of fledgling pros have to keep full time jobs since they don't make enough money to support themselves.

If he really devotes himself and trains as often as he should if he is taking this seriously, then he might actually have enough of a skillset to hold his own at least.

The irresponsible thing about all this is his age, and the mileage on his body from his years of pro wrestling. It will be interesting to see if he can even get a license.... I know he's had at least one concussion, and in the WWE, you have to work through injuries like that, which according to Punk, he has done.

He also apparently has some sort of background in kenpo... Like when he was in high school... Lol...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Dec 20, 2014)

drop bear said:


> What's his background?
> 
> i know he is a pro wrestler but then so was brock lesner. Does cm punk have legitimate skills?


CM Punk was a professional entertainment wrestler, Brock was a real NCAA Division I Heavyweight Wrestling Champion prior to becoming an entertainment wrestler. He also fought MMA for the Japanese MMA promotion Hero (owned by the same parent company that also owned Pride) Brock at least fought mma prior to moving into the UFC.


----------



## CNida (Dec 20, 2014)

Danny T said:


> CM Punk was a professional entertainment wrestler, Brock was a real NCAA Division I Heavyweight Wrestling Champion prior to becoming an entertainment wrestler. He also fought MMA for the Japanese MMA promotion Hero (owned by the same parent company that also owned Pride) Brock at least fought mma prior to moving into the UFC.



Yeah and if he started at the bottom of the ladder instead of fighting the upper tier guys from the start, he might have very well developed some decent striking.

Say what you will about the Overeem fight, but Brock cut the dude with one jab. Maybe I'm easy but that's impressive to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drop bear (Dec 20, 2014)

Danny T said:


> CM Punk was a professional entertainment wrestler, Brock was a real NCAA Division I Heavyweight Wrestling Champion prior to becoming an entertainment wrestler. He also fought MMA for the Japanese MMA promotion Hero (owned by the same parent company that also owned Pride) Brock at least fought mma prior to moving into the UFC.



yeah see i hadn't really followed cm punks actual ma career.

there are a few people running around with sneaky mma backgrounds.

ok so he is basically a first time fighter and going in the ufc.

that is tricky.

i don't mind the concept. But i don't know who he would fight


----------



## Buka (Dec 20, 2014)

He'll either get his *** kicked or he'll put up a decent fight. I'm betting on the former.

Dana White has done more for Martial Arts than most people I can think of. But, bottom line, he's still a promoter. We all know how they are. 

Okay, promoter, entertain me. If it's free, I'm going to tape it and watch at my leisure. What fun!


----------



## Danny T (Dec 20, 2014)

drop bear said:


> yeah see i hadn't really followed cm punks actual ma career.
> 
> there are a few people running around with sneaky mma backgrounds.
> 
> ...


CM Punk was a backyard wrestler prior to becoming an entertainment wrestler only competition was entertainment wrestling!!! Great for UFC sales but an insult to the fighters. In my opinion.



			
				CNida said:
			
		

> Yeah and if he started at the bottom of the ladder instead of fighting the upper tier guys from the start, he might have very well developed some decent striking.
> 
> Say what you will about the Overeem fight, but Brock cut the dude with one jab. Maybe I'm easy but that's impressive to me.


Agreed Brock needed more striking training. He was in a league of his own at the time due to sheer size and wrestling skills. He's a big man and could generate a lot of force when he connected but when some fighters his size came in he struggled. He trained with a good friend of mine who said Brock had to be pushed to train striking and conditioning. Hated getting hit and dislike conditioning.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 21, 2014)

Danny T said:


> The UFC isn't about who are the best fighters but about selling tickets and ppv.



This is the heart of things.  The UFC is Dana White's promotion of mixed martial arts combat sports, and what he cares about isn't the best fights, the best shows for the fans, or even the best outcomes for the fighters.  He cares about the bottom line; making the money to support him in the lifestyle to which he has become accustomed.

It's not evil.  It's not "wrong."  It's business.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Dec 22, 2014)

Danny T said:


> CM Punk was a backyard wrestler prior to becoming an entertainment wrestler only competition was entertainment wrestling!!! Great for UFC sales but an insult to the fighters. In my opinion..


Why? The UFC was founded on the principle that anyone who wants to step up (as some people put it) and fight then they can get in the cage and 'prove" themselves. Kimo entered the UFC without any formal martial arts or fighting experience and fought Royce Gracie and nobody minded, now CM Punk (Phil Brooks) wants to do the same and suddenly it's an insult? People can say what they like about professional wrestling entertainment people like CM Punk, that they are fake and whatever but if there is one thing you can say about them it's that they are tough, athletic and work damn hard (OK that's 3 things).


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 22, 2014)

RTKDCMB said:


> Why? The UFC was founded on the principle that anyone who wants to step up (as some people put it) and fight then they can get in the cage and 'prove" themselves. Kimo entered the UFC without any formal martial arts or fighting experience and fought Royce Gracie and nobody minded, now CM Punk (Phil Brooks) wants to do the same and suddenly it's an insult? People can say what they like about professional wrestling entertainment people like CM Punk, that they are fake and whatever but if there is one thing you can say about them it's that they are tough, athletic and work damn hard (OK that's 3 things).




I think people see it as an insult because the UFC has evolved since the early days and it is marketed now as being for professional MMA fighters which is far more specific than the early days. There's a huge fan base now that doesn't know anything about the early days and have only seen it in it's present form, that includes fighters. With so many up and coming  hopeful fighters wanting to get on they feel it's a bit of a kick in the teeth to bring someone in from what is well known as a 'fake' sport, it's almost as if they are saying MMA is the same. Goodness knows there's enough people who think MMA is fake without having 'fake' fighters come in so easily. I do know that while the fights are choreographed and the outcome already known the wrestlers are athletes etc but even so it does seem that it's a purely commercial decision to get this person into the UFC without any experience in MMA.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 22, 2014)

RTKDCMB said:


> Why? The UFC was founded on the principle that anyone who wants to step up (as some people put it) and fight then they can get in the cage and 'prove" themselves. Kimo entered the UFC without any formal martial arts or fighting experience and fought Royce Gracie and nobody minded, now CM Punk (Phil Brooks) wants to do the same and suddenly it's an insult? People can say what they like about professional wrestling entertainment people like CM Punk, that they are fake and whatever but if there is one thing you can say about them it's that they are tough, athletic and work damn hard (OK that's 3 things).



The UFC has evolved since 93 and no one can just step up and fight in the UFC it is not a 'toughman' contest any longer. 

Go apply and see if you can just get a fight. Ain't going to happen. I have a couple of fighters we are working to get in, one may get his opportunity because of the number of previous UFC fighters we are working with to him in. I know of several more who have not gotten the opportunity as yet and have applied many times. I understand it is business we all do. It's about the draw and making money for the UFC not about fighting or the fighters. CM Punk is in only because of the draw. Not because of his fighting ability and that is where I feel the UFC is insulting the other fighters. 

In post #3 I already stated; "Nothing against CM Punk as an athlete and even as someone who will work hard to be ready for his mma debut..." 

As to people saying professional wrestling entertainment people like CM Punk are fake. I didn't it that CM Punk said several times that what he does is "fake fighting" The athletic prowess, physical and mental toughness required to be a 'pro wrestler' is admirable 

I just feel he needs to go earn the opportunity by winning a few real mma contests first.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 22, 2014)

Danny T said:


> The UFC has evolved since 93 and no one can just step up and fight in the UFC it is not a 'toughman' contest any longer.
> 
> Go apply and see if you can just get a fight. Ain't going to happen. I have a couple of fighters we are working to get in, one may get his opportunity because of the number of previous UFC fighters we are working with to him in. I know of several more who have not gotten the opportunity as yet and have applied many times. I understand it is business we all do. It's about the draw and making money for the UFC not about fighting or the fighters. CM Punk is in only because of the draw. Not because of his fighting ability and that is where I feel the UFC is insulting the other fighters.
> 
> ...



yeah but we as a culture don't do that anymore.

you can't even loose weight unless you do it on tv.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 31, 2014)

Nevada State Athletic Commission Director, Bob Bennett says CM Punk’s first opponent will be very important in the UFC’s request to get the fighter licensed.

_*“The matchup matters a great deal. We are not going to put someone with no fight experience in the cage against a specialized MMA fighter … if he’s had no prior fights, that’s obviously something that concern us.”*_*
“Money-making potential is not something that goes into our decision making process. We have the health and safety of the fighters in mind.”*

Seems that the commission is concerned about the lack of fight experience in this promo stunt by the UFC.


----------

